# Anyone had experience with teeburn.com?



## fcourage (Nov 9, 2010)

I am considering just-in-time inventory using teeburn.com. They look like they have some great programs. I haven't done a test t-shirt with them yet. If anyone has used them I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## quadric (Jun 13, 2007)

Im curious too, I was planning to start an account with them next month


----------



## quadric (Jun 13, 2007)

fcourage said:


> I am considering just-in-time inventory using teeburn.com. They look like they have some great programs. I haven't done a test t-shirt with them yet. If anyone has used them I'd love to know what you think.


Not sure how your experience is/was but mine is nothing to brag about. I'd signed up for the lattitude program in late december and it is now february and no shirt has been printed. I spoke to "Bubba" the owner on one occassion after countless attemps at email contact and phone calls. I almost had a hard attack when he answered the phone. It was on a thursday when I spoke to him and he apologized for not returning my email/calls and said something about his computer crashing and he was working to fix it and it should be ready by monday. I'll told I understood but also let him know that time is money and I have many friends who are waiting support my business. So I told him I would call him next week to see how things were but asked him to let me know if his computer issue was not resolved so that I could find another printer for service. I never heard from him again, no return calls no return emails. Being patient with him I wasted a whole month of my (and my customers )time and it would be nice to at least get my money back


----------



## fcourage (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this with me. I sent them an email asking them questions and they never responded. This didn't make me feel warm and fuzzy so I decided not to work with them.


----------

